# MPG? (2005 Winnebago Aspect or similar - V10 6.8?)



## 107000

Hi all.

Can anyone help out with their knowledge of the MPG I might expect if I was to buy a Winnebago Aspect from 2005?

I'm guessing 10 - 12 mpg. Am I in the right area, or could I be pleasantly surprised?

As an afterthought, anyone converted to dual-fuel, and if so, who did the conversion for you please? And , importantly, can you recommend them!?


----------



## tel999

Hi Julie
Depending on how you drive about 12 MPG, but more important is what you do with those 12 MPG.......
Regards
Tel


----------



## NEV3

Hi Julie G

When we purchased our Holiday Rambler "Vacationer" powered by a Ford 6.8 V10, the dealer assured us that it would equal the 13-14 mpg that we achieved with our previous deisel.

In those immortal words of a famous comedienne,"WHAT A LOAD OF RUBBISH"

I measured carefully in the first 12 months of motoring and we achieved the dizzy heights of 7.5 mpg (albeit towing a smartcar).

In the past 12 months that has improved slightly to about 8-9, but one should bear in mind that I rarely drive faster than 50-55 mph.(can't afford to at those mpg's)

I've considered a LPG conversion, but at present the cost outweighs the advantages with the annual mileage that we cover.

Hope this helps.

REGARDS
NEV3


----------



## 100790

Hi Julie G

Prior to LPG conversion I was getting 10 mpg towing a trailer with my C Class RV. Now I am getting 20 mpg for the equivalent price of a gallon of petrol averaging 65 mph. Cost of conversion £2650. However, to recover the cost you need do keep the RV for a few years and do above average mileage. But it sure is nice filling up and getting 250 miles for about £62. There are a number of threads on the LPG subject, worth doing a search.

LPG Conversion

I disagree with the comments that you lose power and a significant reduction in mpg on LPG. Yes there is a very small amount of loss of power but given the size of the engine it really is not noticeable.

Geoff


----------



## Scotjimland

JulieG said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Can anyone help out with their knowledge of the MPG I might expect if I was to buy a Winnebago Aspect from 2005?
> 
> I'm guessing 10 - 12 mpg. Am I in the right area, or could I be pleasantly surprised?
> 
> As an afterthought, anyone converted to dual-fuel, and if so, who did the conversion for you please? And , importantly, can you recommend them!?


Petrol RVs rarely get 10 mpg, think 7 and you won't be disappointed .. if you haven't already purchased I strongly advise to get a diesel which will do 12 -14 mpg.. doesn't sound a lot but it's 100% better than 7 and LPG conversions are best done by a previous owner, the payback time will be measured in years.

Another thing to consider is access to fuel pumps, petrol and LPG pumps are often difficult if not impossible to access with a large RV, diesel on the other hand is available from the large drive through HGV pumps.

Bear in mind availability of LPG, in Spain it's sparse to say the least and non existent in Morocco..

Jim


----------



## 101411

I get about 12-14mpg from my Concord doing 55-60, with the car on the back (a 2 ton Jeep!!!) that drops to about 10ish and if you hammer it with the car on the back 8ish.


----------



## 100790

> Petrol RVs rarely get 10 mpg, think 7 and you won't be disappointed


Jim, the above is based on your experience of RVs and judging by the size of your RV your figures are probably right. However, there are a number of smaller RVs in the UK that do get above 10 mpg.

Geoff


----------



## 107000

I've just had an e=mail from ELite Motorhomes who state I should get 20mpg on a run on the motorway!

I think I'll avoid them as their figure seems to be a little "optomistic" based on hat you guys have said. 

Thanks All


----------



## Scotjimland

GEOFFs125 said:


> Jim, the above is based on your experience of RVs and judging by the size of your RV your figures are probably right. However, there are a number of smaller RVs in the UK that do get above 10 mpg.
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff

Yes indeed, I stand corrected, I was thinking full sized A class petrol RVs, the Aspect is a small ( by US standards) C class RV and will do much better than 10 mpg. 
However the dealers figures are a bit optimistic .. I would think closer to 15 -17 mpg.. I would still advise getting a diesel .


----------



## takeaflight

When I was looking at RV's I decided it was better to forget the MPG and look at the overhaul cost on a year, in my case about £550 more than I was already paying, which is so much better than quoting the MPG figures.


----------



## kijana

We fulltime in a 30' Hurricane with the excellent 6.8 V10 Triton engine, loaded to the gills, and towing a Smart on an A-frame. After 10 months in Europe, our average is 9.8 mpg. I drive very gently, and rarely exceed 55 mph.

We would not consider converting to dual fuel, for two reasons.

Firstly, our annual mielage is around 6500, so the payback time would be excessive.

Secondly, the space issue. You need at least 300 litres of LPG storage to get any sort of range. And 300 litres of tank would take up too much valuable storage space from our existing lockers - one locker would have to go.

So we're content to go with what we have. At an annual mileage of 6.5k, and with petrol in Spain at about 1€ per litre, we've budgeted for fuel costs and the sums work out.

Bruce


----------



## MrJinks

*MPG*

Hi all
In a recent MMM road test (Apr 2007 edition) on a Coachman Concord 275DS, the report claimed that the new models had a 6.0 V8 diesel engine which returned a healthy 20.7 mpg on a week's test covering 670 miles including a tour of Peak District.
I thought that this was very good fuel consumption HOWEVER I have been unable to find any mention of this engine in Coachmen brochures.

If this data is correct then I imagine that any of the B class RVs similar to this ie.Winnie Aspect ,Forest River Lexington could achieve similar if this engine was available.

Anybody have any info on this engine ?

Garry


----------



## vilasalvas

I have a FR Lexington 6.0L Diesel and the fuel figures are not too bad, about 14 - 20 mpg depending on the load/terrain. This enging is acually a severely electronically detuned version (thanks FMC) and I also have a F350 pickup in the USA with a 8 ton Mobile Suites 36 foot fifth wheel attached to it. The fifth wheel rig manages 9 - 11 MPG dayin and dayout. The E series C class engine is only detuned because of the problems with the heat dissapation from the turbo, the turbo is acually fitted under the dashboard!!!. If you are using a 6.0 L Ford powerstroke Turbo E350 or E450 C class, and use it with a bit of common sense, you can re chip the engine from the naff 200HP, to the output of a bog standard F350 pickup truck (330 BHP) and still get excellent fuel figures but the vehicle becomes a diffent animal altogether. It becomes responsive and more efficiant but best not to thrash it when your in spain and the outside temp is 35c +.
PS Making Bio diesel at the moment so all my MPG my problems will soon disappear.


----------



## MrRob

vilasalvas said:


> PS Making Bio diesel at the moment so all my MPG my problems will soon disappear.


...until your injectors clog up! :wink:


----------



## DIY-Guy

We have a 2009 Winnebago Aspect 28B, Ford 6.8L V10. Towing a Nissan X-terra flat (13,200 miles) we've averaged 7.84 mpg. Without the towed vehicle (1300 miles) it's been 8.90 mpg. Both totals for mixed secondary roads and interstates and for about an equal mix of flat and mountainous terrain.


----------

